# paar Fragen



## SebiB90 (16. Apr 2005)

wollt mich mal bischen mit netzwerkprogrammierung beschäftigen und wollt wissen was ich mir da alles angucken sollte. 
kennt ihr gute tutotials dazu?
ist es möglich in java ein Voice chat zu programmieren?
ist es möglich webcams zu nutzen?


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Apr 2005)

1. Im Javabuch stehenm einige sehr gute Sachen.
2. Eigentlich ja, du brauchst halt ne API, die das Zeug vom Mikro aufnimmt, aber da gibts AFAIK welche.
3. Ka


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Apr 2005)

> Ist es möglich in java ein Voice chat zu programmieren?


Tonwiedergabe und Aufnahme  geht,  Netzwerksockets gehen . also ja



> ist es möglich webcams zu nutzen?


Webcam soll mit dem JMF gehen.


----------



## SebiB90 (17. Apr 2005)

was sind netzwerksockets?
ich kenn nur socket und ServerSocket.

@Illuvatar
meinst du www.javabuch.de ?


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Apr 2005)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was sind netzwerksockets?
> Ich kenn nur socket und ServerSocket.


 Die meinte ich.



			
				SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Illuvatar
> meinst du www.javabuch.de ?


jo, meint er.


----------



## SebiB90 (17. Apr 2005)

aber wie kann man audio bzw. video daten über sockets versenden?


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Apr 2005)

Wie alle Daten, du musst sie irgendwie in einen Stream codieren und auf der anderen Seite wieder decodieren.


----------

